# Router Lift



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone built the Shop Notes router lift yet? Just wondering how it works or if anyone has any ideas for improving it. 

I also like the one found in American Woodworking. I think I will make a combination of the two. 

The SN unit looks very easy to build but I don't like the way the bottom lift screws into the rails end grain. The AW unit doesn't hang the router from the table. Two big advantages to this. No sag on the top and easier bit changes. 

Bring on the wood snob opinions, I'm all for it.

Al

Allhttp://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/04/21/the-aw-shop-made-router-lift.aspx

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## pineguy (Feb 26, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

Hells yeah. I think im gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

With commercial router lifting mechanisms going from $100 up to $300, I have to ask why? Your router needs to be perpendicular to the table top and the lifting mechanism needs to be smooth as silk.

Yes you can build your own router lift but I couldn't justify the cost and the efforts in what is left of my feeble mind.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rrich said:


> With commercial router lifting mechanisms going from $100 up to $300, I have to ask why? Your router needs to be perpendicular to the table top and the lifting mechanism needs to be smooth as silk.
> 
> Yes you can build your own router lift but I couldn't justify the cost and the efforts in what is left of my feeble mind.


Rich

First off, we the craftsman were the first to invert our routers. Manufactures were going to void our warrantee. Then they came out with their own. They were terrible! Now they make them like we do, out of wood (MDF). Go figure. Then we went horizontal and they matched us but you can't get one for less than $1500. And man what a learning curve. I bulid this one for less than $100.

You should see the silky smooth operation. 



This one is actually better cheaper and highly adjustable. It operates better with woodworking due to the fact that it doesn't use rollers that ware and clog.

Finely maybe you can show me the unit that only costs $100. 

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice design!:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Al,
It is a really neat design. Obviously you are both an engineer and a craftsman. Unfortunately from where I sit all that effort doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I don't know how else to put it, but that much effort ain't my thing.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rrich said:


> Al,
> It is a really neat design. Obviously you are both an engineer and a craftsman. Unfortunately from where I sit all that effort doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I don't know how else to put it, but that much effort ain't my thing.


Okay Rich I can except that. Thanks for the complement. The sense in it comes from looking at something and then building it with your own two hands. Also part of the enjoyment is that there really isn't much effort in it, or cost. I don't build everything. Just the easy stuff. That's why I shelled out the cash for a Delta Unisaw over twenty years ago. I didn't build my planer either but I did build my workbench and a big high powered shaper. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------

